# Totally confident?



## emdub (May 22, 2010)

My roommate took NR today, and she's pretty shaky about how she did.  I explained to her that I was really unsure too but it didn't make her feel any better.  Did ANYONE walk out of NR knowing for sure that they rocked it?  I feel like there's a huge difference in being confident that you did well and being positive that you passed, and NR seems like one of those tests where you never really know.  Everyone I've talked to has been worried after taking it; even some of the most intelligent medics I know.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 22, 2010)

It can be a pretty scary test. I went into it feeling good, feeling confident and i left thinking "man there were some questions i totally knew and blew it", i was scared not going to lie when i left thinking im going to be comingback in two weeks re-taking this test. The more i thought about it though i felt like i did a good job on it except for a few questions mostly on the OB/GYN i some how drew a blank when it came to a few questions on that topic, but all in all i felt good but nervous and when i got my results i was so excited. When i clicked to see my result my heart i think stopped beating while it took a second to load up. If you paid attention in school and you know your skills and material good and a decent critical thinker then you should do fine on it. Thats my take on it atleast.


----------



## joeshmoe (May 22, 2010)

I wasnt stressed out or nervous taking the test, If you fail it you just retake it another time. Like virtually everyone who takes it I did think there was a pretty good possibility I failed it though.

We took the NREMT practical skills test and school final on the same day, and that was a little stressful, as there were no second chances. One girl was so nervous she threw up waiting to take her practicals.


----------



## emdub (May 22, 2010)

Thanks, maybe she'll believe you more than me.  Although still not hearing from them has her on her toes.  It took a week or so for me to find out, I don't know how long it takes for others.  Or maybe it's different because it was a friday.


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 22, 2010)

emdub said:


> Thanks, maybe she'll believe you more than me.  Although still not hearing from them has her on her toes.  It took a week or so for me to find out, I don't know how long it takes for others.  Or maybe it's different because it was a friday.



If you took the NREMT you should be able to go online and check it and get your results. www.nremt.org.  Good Luck!


----------



## zmedic (May 23, 2010)

I walked out knowing I rocked it. Not to brag, but you asked. I read my text book cover to cover, the important stuff twice, and had done a bunch of practice written questions. So I felt pretty good going in and good coming out. But I don't think most people felt that way.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 23, 2010)

I took mine way back in the days of the written exam.  Oddly, all of my classmates took the computerized test, but I was told to go to a hospital and meet a physician who then proctored the written test. 

 I was the only one there, but I knew exactly which questions I missed, so I knew that I passed.


----------



## LucidResq (May 23, 2010)

Because of the way the CBT works, I knew I had passed for sure once I got some wacky question about some cardiac drug I had never heard of. I went in knowing I would pass, but then again I had a little prior relevant education/experience before even starting the class and have always been very good at taking tests in general.


----------



## Fox (May 23, 2010)

zmedic said:


> I walked out knowing I rocked it. Not to brag, but you asked. I read my text book cover to cover, the important stuff twice, and had done a bunch of practice written questions. So I felt pretty good going in and good coming out. But I don't think most people felt that way.



ditto


----------



## TransportJockey (May 23, 2010)

The only CBT I've ever done was for NREMT-I. I walked out thinking I did ok... but I figured it wasn't too bad because I was getting questions like I remembered in medic school. And then some I'd never seen


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

I didn't feel too bad after my EMT.  I felt horrible after my Medic... especially since I was asked several times about rhabdomyolysis and completely blanked on them until the moment my test ended and it hit me exactly what it was.  But I passed first time.  



You have to remember the CBT test you to your knowledge limit, and so you will get some wrong.  


Actually, as per one of the directors of the NREMT, everyone can expect to get about half their questions wrong on the test.


----------



## bstone (May 23, 2010)

I felt lousy after my Intermediate and ended up nearly getting a perfect score. 

Feelings mean little as compared to the actual score.


----------



## anna (May 24, 2010)

Ugh I am taking it at 8 am tomorrow. I'm so nervous too! I've pretty much got a job lined up for the summer if I pass too. Blehh... :unsure:


----------

